# Fios quantum gateway router and roamio plus



## jamestallach (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of changing my current fios router to the quantum gateway router - i currently have a Roamio Plus using coax cable for MOCA. Does anyone know if i switch routers will i have any issues or is there any other equipment i need to get? I read something ( but can't find the link) that Roamio Plus uses moca 1.0 and the new router uses moca 2.0 and may not be compatible ? Apologies if any of this doesn't make sense - i'm not very tech savvy


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I am using Moca with my Roamio Pro and the Quantum Router with no problems.

The only time I had problems was when I tried to use DHCP.

As long as I set the Roamio to use Static IP, it worked fine.


----------



## jamestallach (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks - when i got my raomio i just plugged the coax in and followed setup and had no issues- sounds like the new router should work ok


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

The new Verizon quantum fios router works fine for me with all my old moca devices including the tivo and mini.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Help me understand the Quantum router. I have an Actiontec router with my FIOS connection. Is there an option for a different router? If so, what are the benefits of the Quantum router over the Actiontec? Should I ask Verizon for an upgrade?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

BruinGuy said:


> Help me understand the Quantum router. I have an Actiontec router with my FIOS connection. Is there an option for a different router? If so, what are the benefits of the Quantum router over the Actiontec? Should I ask Verizon for an upgrade?


Hi,
There is a long thread on the new Gateway router here:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29583793-Quantum-Gateway-Router
The main advantage is that the G1100 is a dual band AC router, so it has potentially greater wireless throughput via the 5GHz band but that is not going to impact your Tivo. It is now priced at $199.95 and rents for $10 per month. It originally was priced at $150, then went on sale for $99, then went to it's current price. It was a bargain at $99, but not now.
If you are running an Actiontec Rev I, and getting ok performance, I would not recommend upgrading.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The MOCA is fine with Tivos, no extra equipment required, just hook the coax to the port on the router. The Tivos use MoCA 1.1, and while the Gateway router is MoCA 2.0 capable, I don't think it is actually running that way with the current firmware. In any event, MoCA 2.0 is backwards compatible with 1.1.

More generally, the Quantum Gateway router is just an 'okay' router. It is a big improvement over the Actiontecs, since it finally adds 5GHz support, but the range is only so-so. It has no external antennas so it isn't surprising. While for a unit with only internal antennas it does quite well, I get much better 5GHz range from my Asus router than from the Quantum Gateway.


----------



## jamestallach (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks everyone- i ordered the new router and it should be here in a couple of days. One quick question- do i need to repeat guided setup or just the internet connection part ?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jamestallach said:


> thanks everyone- i ordered the new router and it should be here in a couple of days. One quick question- do i need to repeat guided setup or just the internet connection part ?


Hi, I would try just shutting down your Tivos before replacing your router and see if you get lucky. One thing though, just before you start to switch out your router make sure you go into the Actiontec and release the DHCP lease and then immediately shut it down. If you don't the new router may not get an IP for a couple hours or until you call Verizon. The directions are below.
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15898


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

jamestallach said:


> thanks everyone- i ordered the new router and it should be here in a couple of days. One quick question- do i need to repeat guided setup or just the internet connection part ?


Just the internet connection part, unless you set the new router up with the exact same address, subnet mask, DNS, and DHCP settings as the old one.


----------



## CJDOG (Mar 1, 2004)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Just the internet connection part, unless you set the new router up with the exact same address, subnet mask, DNS, and DHCP settings as the old one.


Late to chime in, I recently got Roamio and a mini, I shut off my old Actiontec router from verizon, setup the Roamio as the MOCA bridge. Works great!


----------

